# Pressure stat reliability / modifications



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Folks

I have a Neuva Era Cudra HX machine and when I stripped it apart ( basically I am a curious sort) I noticed that the pressure stat is switching the full load current of about 6 amps which is below the stats rating so all should be ok.

But I am thinking if I use the pressure stat to just operate a relay for the element therefore in theory reducing the arcing across the stat contacts and a better reliability ( pressure stats aint cheap and relays are)

any thoughts ?????


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

This is exactly how it works on the US 110v version of the Isomac Tea. The pressure stat activates a solid state relay that delivers power to the actual heating element. on the UK 220v version of the Tea they don't fit any relay and just use the pressure stat to feed the heating element direct. I would guess this is simply a money saving exercise as the amperage on the UK model will be lower i.e. higher volts than the US version so they can get away with it.


----------

